# Tack Room Decoration Ideas!



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmm... Maybe put up framed pictures of your horse(s), or hang up cheap bits as decorations... 
I'm not much of a decorator, as you may notice


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine has a small couch and a trunk for putting the feet up and kicking back. A pile of horse mags and clean tack to look at, a few pics of your favorite horses, what more could a horse person ask for.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

what's the budget? That will make a big difference in what you can do.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I came to spit on your thread! I have no tack room to decorate and I am jelous! So I SPIT!

Actually... If I remember right, Iridehorses has a really neatly decorated tack room... I wonder if he'll find this thread...?


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

What a great opportunity! Have fun with that! I'm not much of a decorator... Sure wish I was.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

pictures of you riding and just being with the your horse


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, FP, you're too funny.

I am not much of a decorator either so what little decoration mine has is just some old bits that I don't use anymore hanging on one wall, along with a miniaturized driving collar that we've had for years and I found in a pile of junk recently.


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

OMG sound like fun! some tips:
have saddle racks on walls rather than on stands, it opens up the room
have a cork/white board to write or draw cool stuff on

find some old fashion stuff to furnish, super cheap!like:
turning an old driving collar into a mirror(attach a mirror along the inside rim)
welding 2 horse shoes together into bridle racks.
get an old rocking chair and make it comfortable with a Navajo blanket or sheepskin
hang up pictures of you riding and your horse
Hope this helps


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, so many replies! Thank you!! 
Here is a picture of the tack room. So very bland but an awesome space!










I definitely need to sweep and dust and clean it out a bit. I've already taken so many pictures of the horses that I think it would be a wonderful idea to frame some of them on the walls. I like the idea of a wipe off board on the wall, too. If a chair fits comfortably in there I'd like to do that.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

If you cannot fit a normal chair inside the tack room, then you can always use a foldable one so you can move it from the tack room to the barn aisle to the pasture etc., that way you can watch/enjoy your horse in comfort.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

My tack room from an older similar post:
http://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/tack-rooms-102890/

My advice: 

If you're considering painting. Do it before you hand a single bracket, brace of shelf.
You can never have too many bridle racks. I thought 17 to 20 would be enough ... it's not and I only have one and a half horses.
Don't be afraid to make it an actual room and use lamps, rugs, nice chairs or installing molding. I have a since added a big framed picture of me and my mare as a focal point in the room.
Dusting and tidying and keeping surfaces clear and clean, go a long way in decorating. my tack room looks like a perfect, staged, catalog room when everything is put away. Cleaning is better that any number of nick nacks or curtains.
I just read an article in our local SportHorse managzine Flying changes about ways to decorate with old bits of tack. Using spurs as curtain tie backs, or english stirrups as a towel holder.

Apologies in advance for the quality of the photos. It's what I can do on my iPhone with the panoramic apps.

Tackroom virtual tour/panoramic photo 01
Tackroom virtual tour/panoramic photo 02














I hope this helps and I'd love feedback!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

wow love the tack room!!! i get a 16' by 10' space for feed and tack. i know i need lots of hooks.... i have at least 30 halters to fit 3 horses... only use about 6. right now 9 saddle going down to 4, 10 to 12 bridles, and one harness, 8 blankets, 5 saddle pads, plus many more! and this is helping me think of ideas. but i will have 16' open wall that will be about 4feet tall.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Harley. You have it deluxe. All I get is a 4x12 area for HAY, GRAIN, AND TACK. We don't use to much hay as we have a couple acres of pasture .. But still!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm jealous  Have a nice big space, but dirt floors x.x I hats them. I do have a minifridge and desk in there though, so I am a pretty happy camper  I recommend the both  Are you allowed to paint?


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

XJumperx: can you put rubber mats over the dirt floors? If they're too expensive, call around to gravel or aggregate pits/companies, and ask if they have any old worn conveyor belts you can have/buy. They're are two places near me, one gives them away for free and the other charges $1 per liner foot, but donates it to the local food bank. You have to watch out for the occasional staple (They're huge, you would never be able to miss it) or well worn spot (just turn it over) but it's a great way to get cheap mats. Theyre usually about 1/4 - 1/2 and inch thick so they're perfect for aisle ways, tack rooms, outside of stall doors to turn outs; you can use them in stalls but I recomend you double them up. You do have to be picky when you're looking through them, but remember you can always cut them to the size and length with a jigsaw at home.

I matted a new foaling (double stall), the entire aisle way and floor of my barn, outside of each stall and both sides of each gate (basically all high traffic areas) for FREE last summer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well we are taking up whats left on the wall that my stalls are on, its 56' i have 4 10' by 10' stalls so i have 16' by 10' i can do what ever with. that i will hopefully get to start decorating soon! but i have no walls to paint just a steel wall and a wood fence that will act as another wall. i will also have one stall next to my tack room for another storage, as i only have 3 horses.... for now . so i have a stall for feed and the rest for tack and a little area to rest in. im still thinking of ideas for it, i have tons of stuff that will need a home, becasue right now i take up our second living room... 

how do you guys store winter/stable blankets? and other sesonal supplies? i just have a poll/steel building that has no heat or cooling.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine has a sofa and a big trunk to put my feet up. That is a must.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sooo jealous here. I have to use the end of my aisleway for feed. My tack is all in my bedroom. We're having two more stalls and a tack room added on to our barn, but the guy who was building it copped out a few weeks in so we're still looking for someone to finish the job. :-?


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i have a mini chest that will go in there for my hundreds of horse megazins and books. with a love seat!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Decorating ideas? I like using a rocking horse as a decoration, it uses the horsey theme as well as being functional. You can use some as a saddle rack or drape stuff on it or use it as a child's toy This is my tackroom.


----------



## Brittz (Apr 25, 2012)

Ahhh I love this thread  I wish I had my own to decorate!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm pulling a farmpony and spitting on all of the pretty tack rooms. Mine looks like hell warmed over *sigh* It has all of DH and DS crap in it right now!!

*stomps off muttering about crap everywhere*


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Pay no attention to the previous post, that was my evil twin and she is jealous of all the organization she sees in the tack rooms. She is also jealous that ya'll actually HAVE a tack room and not an old medal cabinet the mice can't get into.:rofl: Sorry I'm tired and silly right now LOL


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyWood said:


> how do you guys store winter/stable blankets? and other sesonal supplies? i just have a poll/steel building that has no heat or cooling.


I also have a steel poll building, but mine is insultated which is nice. I love and swear by the Swinging Rug Rack from Dover. Because the racks are square and not simply long and skinny they help to keep the blankets shape, and they make it SOO much easier to flip through your hanging blankets. The square rack keeps the whithers and back part straight so it doesn't get all crumpled
Swinging Rug Rack with 3 Arms | Dover Saddlery

I hung a chicken lamp above them and am using a bathroom heat bulb to help dry them faster in the spring and fall rainy seasons, or I turn them inside out to warm the blankets up in the winter. (Don't use the infrared bulbs for chicks; infrared doesn't heat up fabric or evaporate the water as fast.)

All of these blankets are 84" which is why they're hung so high:


----------

